# Steve Morse approach to arpeggio picking



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

As a huge Morse fan who is still trying to get down with some of his technique, I thought this may interest some of the more technical players out there, along with players of all styles and calibers. This certainly may not be for everyone, but it is a brilliant example of the mechanics of alternate picking single notes on each string. Not a commonly used technique but worth checking. As a side note.....Steve Morse is left handed, which is kinda crazy considering his picking technique. Hope a few get something out of this. I certainly have.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> As a huge Morse fan who is still trying to get down with some of his technique, I thought this may interest some of the more technical players out there, along with players of all styles and calibers. This certainly may not be for everyone, but it is a brilliant example of the mechanics of alternate picking single notes on each string. Not a commonly used technique but worth checking. As a side note.....Steve Morse is left handed, which is kinda crazy considering his picking technique. Hope a few get something out of this. I certainly have.


Interesting watch. Thanks. 

Now if I could just achieve it. Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jamdog said:


> Interesting watch. Thanks.
> 
> Now if I could just achieve it. Lol


Yeah. Watching it is the easy part. Applying it....not so easy. I'm going to work on it to see where it goes. I did find though that after I initially watched it a number of months ago, I found myself thinking MUCH more about pick angle ascending and descending. It actually made a difference in fairly short order for my style as I've been heavy into alternate picking for over 25 years. I use other techniques much more sparingly to be honest, though they all have their god points depending what is to be achieved.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Similar pick angle texhnique that he showed in his video with the distortion-less shredding king Albert Lee.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone know what kind of guitar that is in the second clip with the fiddle player in the background?

Looks like a Telecaster type body with a Stratocaster style neck.

Everything has that 1970's look.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bastille day said:


> Anyone know what kind of guitar that is in the second clip with the fiddle player in the background?
> 
> Looks like a Telecaster type body with a Stratocaster style neck.
> 
> Everything has that 1970's look.


That would be Steve Morse's original Frankenstein that he pieced together when he was about 16 or 17 if I recall correctly. Tele body, strat neck, and a bunch of other bells and whistles:



All-Star Gear: Steve Morse's Frankenstein Telecaster | MusicRadar










The band is the Dixie Dregs.

Yup. I'm a bit of a fan.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought it may have been an altered guitar, I like it, I do wonder what the two toggle switches control.

Not sure what that is hanging from the trapeze arm, looks like a cotter pin.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bastille day said:


> I thought it may have been an altered guitar, I like it, I do wonder what the two toggle switches control.
> 
> Not sure what that is hanging from the trapeze arm, looks like a cotter pin.


Those extra switches are to control the four pickups. He was famous for switching pickups in the middle of one of his frenetic runs up the neck - I suspect he was using the switch right under the strings for that one.

And it's a ground wiring hanging off the trapeze and going under the pg to the electronics. 

Quite a famous guitar - that I was lucky enough to see him play with the DD's around '95. Kick ass concert - one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

That was great


----------

